# Experiences?Ferry Uk to Santander etc?



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Chaps.Im sure this has been covered before but im concerned about the ferry crossing and how comfortable it is.Wanting to travel December Jan 2010 2011.
Anyone done it?
Are the seas rough?
Good or bad experiences?
Would you do it again?

Cheers


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

2 years ago - flat as a mill pond on 3 trips; slight swell on 1.

My Dad crossed on his way to India (National Service) - battleships hove to in heavy gales.

P&O Pride of Bilbao (now withdrawn) had pictures of it passing the breakwater at Bilbao with waves crashing to the height of the 8th storey and the decks totally submerged ("but they are designed to drain well").

Once on board, there's not much you can do (apart from be sick!)

The cabins we had were fine - we paid extra for a "luxury ouside with sea view" on the first trip, ordinary outside on 1, inside on 2 trips. Nice to get a view of the sea from your bed, but we never spent that much time in the cabin. Plenty of eateries; good entertainment (get there early).

P&O had a wild life officer to point out the sights (top deck & front lounge only) - plenty of dolphins and quite a few whales on every trip; Brittany Ferries left us to our own devices - we only saw a few dolphins, and no "cameradie" unlike P&O.

For us, it was much nicer start to the holiday than driving (but more expensive). Enjoy yourselves - Gordon


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Did Portsmouth to Blboa in February. Very smooth, plenty to do. Slept like a log.

BUT.....The weather was good and the seas calm!! 

No Guarantees!


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

If the weather in Bay of Biscay is going to be rough Dec/Jan will be the time, but you really pay your money and take the chance. Our crossing in March was very smooth and was a nice way to begin the transition to our new life in Spain. Our crossing was Portsmouth/ Bilbao and quite expensive for 2 adults and 4x4 not an MH. 
Stil,l by sea you may get sea-sick but you will not get snowed in !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 24, 2009)

Done it several times. Going end of March next year on single outward journey. It's a lovely way to start a holiday very relaxing.

You can book to go to Spain, not get off, and come back. Not done that, the call of the open road being too great. :lol:


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
done it twice before, both with brittany ferries, like two of a kind, we have booked for the end of march, we book early to make sure we get a dog kennel. we only do the one way its a bit pricy. touch wood we havnt had a rough crossing yet,if we did i dont think the o/h would go again :wink: 

tom


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

We've done the Plymouth/Portsmouth Santander several times, with a motorbike and a car. We enjoy it, only had one crossing that was not good and the other half had to spend most of the time lying down in the cabin. But we've only done it July / August. The cost for us is becoming prohibitive because we have to travel in school holidays and it would have cost us nearly £,1200 last year so we drove down and got the ferry back as we don't enjoy the long drive back. We have a nice meal with a bottle of wine and usually sleep all night!
Now that we've got the camper we will probably use the tunnel as we like the fact that after 20 mins you're in France and can then potter down to the south, but you never know.
All in all I would recommend it.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We used it in 2001 and it was the event that helped us to change from a caravan to motorhome. It was the most boring, expensive and cramped ferry we have ever used.
We then decided that if we were to travel to Spain again on a two week holiday then it would have to be in a motorhome.
Having said that, the one-way option is interesting.
Gerry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Have done it a couple of times and enjoyed it. Had good weather once and slightly rough once. Wildlife watch is great. We did it when we used to take 3 weeks off work over the Christmas (quiet) period so that we could get to the sun more quickly.

We now use the tunnel as we have dogs and it is nicer for them.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Crossed December 2009, 23 hours of sheer misery, never,ever again.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We did have it booked for the end of January including a dog friendly cabin, I then decided that they did not make a big enough seasick pill and also the cost was high. 
Then booked Hull Zeebrugge and then realised that there was no access to the dog kennels during the crossing, now going through the tunnel and driving down.

Mike


----------



## tomoo321 (Aug 18, 2006)

beware of the speed limit when towing,It is only 80km (50mph ) on all roads in Spain ,On the site I am on 3 caravaner have been fined , one 150 euros,for 55km and one 250 euros for 59km, this was on the way from Santander ferry


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Did it 2 years ago in May with Brittany Ferries Plymouth to Santander.
Excellent smooth crossing both ways. Took the dog. It can get very rough. Expensive. We did it for the experience. Recommend outside cabin. We found sleep difficult. We were on the mv Pont-Aven. 

We prefer the tunnel because of the dog and the risk of bad weather.
The ferry does, however, save time.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I am not the best sailor in the world,that i know,but to humour my wife,i" loined my girds ",and went Plymouth route. The hotel was nice in Plymouth,feeling the ground beneath my feet in Spain was ecstasy!!!,even though i had spent 20 hrs,lying on the bunk,to keep my centre of gravity low.
If you go on the boat/ship/vessel,whatever the thing is called,you go with my blessing,as there will be more room for us on DFDS or Euro T. Do NOT!! forget to take a bar of soap with you,then if the craft sinks,........You can wash yourselves ashore...... the old ones are the best.
Ted.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Best quote I can get for the 19th is £365 one way that seems VERY expensive to me


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

tomnjune said:


> hi
> done it twice before, both with brittany ferries, like two of a kind, we have booked for the end of march, we book early to make sure we get a dog kennel. we only do the one way its a bit pricy. touch wood we havnt had a rough crossing yet,if we did i dont think the o/h would go again :wink:
> 
> tom


I did it in November very smooth, but unlike Tom, I made sure I got a cabin, much more comfortable than the dog kennels, I think?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry Good*

Done it a few times, intend to do it more often in the Future.

Last drove down by car half term.

4 Flights from Manchester worked out at over £300 each (as low as £90 the week after). But then would have had to hire a car. It was cheaper to hire a villa from www.lastmuinutejavea.com than take motorhome / ferry combo.

Car with 4 adults and cabins came out around £550

Timings for Brittany Ferries seem a bit out, especially if you are looking for the wildlife.

Clientele can be a bit of a handful, that is the MiniCruise Brigade over indulging on booze from the on-board shops. They used to be mainly on the P&O POB. Now BF offer similar deals.

Weather, as said, No Guarantees !

We are often limited with time off work/business. So I like the idea of waking up in Spain and being where I want to be in Spain or France Quicker, more relaxed.

Great for Skiing trips to the Pyrenees or trips along the coasts.

Highly recommended. (But I don't suffer from Sea Sickness).

TM


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Now it is all Brittany Ferries there are two boats on the route.

Cap Finisterre is smaller and less well kitted out, although it has dog cabins and proper double bedded cabins.

Pont Aven is more like a cruise liner

Both have adequate, but expensive, bars and restuarants and entertainment, Pont Aven has better shops and cinema facilities

Thank god the Pride of Bilbao has gone, it was old and inadequate and slow, 36 hours on a shorter route.

In 5 years I have done 12 return trips over all 3 ships, all on time and in passable conditions except for one in November 2009 which took 40 hours. I stayed in my cabin much of the time, had a meal, and supper before arrival, not much choice left by then as they chandle at Portsmouth, so had already sold half on the way down and had few reserves for the extended sail.

Go for it. If its rough you can watch TV or listen to radio and lie down. If its good weather its a pleasant moving hotel and relaxation at the start and finish of your trip.

Mind you I have to sail to get anywhere more than 20 miles from where I live. I can tell tales of 20 hour sailings (normally 3.75 hours) from Douglas to Liverpool in the 1970's when I was a student going back to university in winter, the boats were small, I could not afford a cabin and everyone around was being sick. I survived on strong hot sweet tea!

Think about joining their owners abroad club. You can save more than the annual subscription in one return journey, and no, you don't actually have to own abroad!


----------

